# Saw a bad one yesterday



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Was picking up a bill from my boarder yesterday at a job site where he and his brother and nephew were hanging a garage with a helper. He was making out the bill when we heard a crash and then dad!, dad!
His brother had fallen from an extension plank that was about 4' up and smashed his head on the concrete floor. There was a good amount of the red stuff coming from the top of his head which was really f'n scary as he just had a couple holes drilled in it a few months ago cause he had blood on the brain, he wasn't even supposed to be working yet. I called 911 and got them to send the ambulance, he was out of it for a bit but wasn't long before he was up and talking, by the time the ambulance got there he seemed ok, just hurting pretty bad. 
Turns out he broke both his leg and his arm which sucks but isn't near as bad as everyone feared it could be considering the knock on the head he took so soon after the docs had been poking around in it. It was damn scary that's for sure.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Be careful out there guy's.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Did they finish hanging the house?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Did they finish hanging the house?


That's the important question! :jester:

Sorry to hear Scott!
Good thing it wasn't too bad.
Be safe out there boys!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Did they finish hanging the house?


 I like that:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Two stayed while his son followed the ambulance to the hospital, it was just an attached two car garage so I assume they finished it. Wasn't my job they were on thankfully.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont get the wrong impression, I just couldnt help but crack up. Good to hear he will be OK:yes: Maybe keep him off the planks and stilts for a bit


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Goes to show it doesn't take much to go from making good doe one minute to making nothing for a couple months, I hope he was paying the crooks at wcb or had some type of coverage. Also shows it can happen to the best of us, this guy probably had 30 years in and how many of us even think twice about being up 4' on a plank.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> how many of us even think twice about being up 4' on a plank.


I'm in constant fear, even if I'm on a 2 step bench









I'm the worlds biggest chicken of heights:thumbup::yes::whistling2:


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

You should use a posture brace all time


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Ouch! Poor guy!


----------



## richkyhvac (Jul 20, 2020)

Scary stuff. Glad the day ended up okay though.


----------



## bthomas76 (Oct 7, 2020)

Yikes. Hope everything was okay.


----------

